# Penalty points not applied to licence until after insurance renewal date



## Learner2015 (4 Sep 2018)

Hi all, can anyone confirm the right approach in the below situation.

Named driver on spouse's policy got 3 penalty points and letter from the RSA confirming they will be applied to drivers licence on 10 September.

Spouse insurance renewal is on 6 September.

The two questions asked on the proposal renewal form are:

_Do they have any current penalty points on their licence?_

and 

_Have they ever received any convictions or have any prosecutions pending a court hearing? Please do not disclose convictions that are considered spent._

As the points are not actually on the licence is the right approach to say no at renewal on 6 September and then ring on 10 September and say licence now has 3 points?


----------



## mathepac (4 Sep 2018)

Learner2015 said:


> Have they ever received any convictions or have any prosecutions pending a court hearing?


Yes


----------



## Leo (5 Sep 2018)

Penalty points can be applied as the outcome of a conviction, but if the points were applied via a fixed penalty notice then they are not considered a conviction. You'll note most offences have two possible points values, the lower number applied via fixed penalty notice or a greater amount applied on conviction. No court appearance, no conviction. 

The pending points are likely a material fact that should be declared to the insurer. If in doubt, contact a broker.


----------



## Learner2015 (5 Sep 2018)

Thanks everyone - I'll bite the bullet and tell them and let you know what they say.


----------



## Learner2015 (5 Sep 2018)

mathepac said:


> Yes





Leo said:


> Penalty points can be applied as the outcome of a conviction, but if the points were applied via a fixed penalty notice then they are not considered a conviction. You'll note most offences have two possible points values, the lower number applied via fixed penalty notice or a greater amount applied on conviction. No court appearance, no conviction.
> 
> The pending points are likely a material fact that should be declared to the insurer. If in doubt, contact a broker.



Ok so I called and they said the following:

Penalty points paid via fixed charge are not a conviction and as they only apply to my licence after the renewal date it does not get recorded until the date they go on. So I have to call them on 10 September and let them know so have no effect on this years renewal. They might next year but they said normally 3 points don't attract a loading.


----------

